# Back leg limp!



## kyle6367 (May 15, 2014)

Hey everyone!
So my 2 year old gunner is at it again... this time he began limping 2 days ago. He won't put weight on his back leg when he is standing around, but seems to walk ok with a minor limp. He also doesn't show any signs of pain with the leg, even when I massage the paw/leg or do range of motion exercise with it.
There wasn't really anything that sticks out in my mind as to how it got hurt. He didn't pull up while running or cry after jumping, I just sort of noticed it the other day. After reading a whole lot online, I am concerned that its been 2 days with no real improvement. I'm dreading he did something to his ACL, but him being in no visible discomfort even with moving the leg around is puzzling.. I'm hoping he might have just pulled a muscle or something that will resolve with a few days of rest. 

Anyone have any suggestions?? If no improvement in the next day or 2 I will take him to the vet... but I'm still hoping for the best. 
Thanks,
Kyle


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

This happened to our dog. We'd rest her for a week or two, then the limp would come back. Took her to the regular vet - the typical treatment is two weeks of rest while on an anti inflammatory like Rimadyl. The medication is OK for short term and you want to decrease any swelling. The vet took x-rays, but she's not an ortho vet and anyway the soft tissue injuries will not really show on an x-ray. After two weeks if not healed, then time for the ortho vet, they can usually tell what's wrong by palpating the joints.They may see more in an x-ray too. Hope its nothing serious. Our dog was 2 yrs old when she injured herself, like yours I never could pinpoint a certain time or activity that caused the injury. We'd be going on a hike, all was fine that day, no limping. Our dog would nap in her bed after our hike, wake up and have a major limp going.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

It certainly could be just a simple strain or sprain. Let's hope so.

With a torn ACL, I suspect you'd have a dog in more distress.

Is he holding his back leg up? That could be hips, unfortunately. Has he ever had them X rayed?

The Wild Child was limping on his hind leg a few weeks ago. The vet diagnosed it as a simple strain and he got over it in a couple of weeks.

So the fact that it's lasting a couple of days doesn't mean it's serious.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Have you checked nails, toes, and pads too? A split nail or cuts/splinters can be difficult to see with some dogs, but can produce the same symptoms. It could be any number of things If it persist then a vet check is in order.


----------



## kyle6367 (May 15, 2014)

Update! So I took him to the vet yesterday expecting the worse, but she said she doesn't believe the ACL is torn! It was more likely he had a good sprain based on a physical exam. She didn't feel it necessary to take X-rays at this point either. Ordered anti-inflammatory and rest for a few weeks as well as a follow up after 4 days of meds/rest.
I did check his paw/nails/pads before I took him in hoping it would be something obvious, but no luck. We will keep up with the meds and rest and hope for the best. 

I never considered pet insurance before, but with the most recent scare I just might pull the trigger! 
thanks for all the replies!!


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

Hope its just a simple strain but i would be careful. My dog was limping (8 months old) in the front leg and vet said it is oo
He is young and probably pano. I requested xrays. took xrays. said They couldnt see anything wrong. Must be panosteitis. He was put on antiinflammatories, lameness would go and come back. I didnt beloeve he vet and took him to an ortho vet. Vet kept saying that they think it is alright. 

He showed NO signs if distress either in the physical exam or when running. He would just limp. Turns out, he is a high drive bugger puppy and he traumatized his joints. Got elbow dysplasia and shoulder degenerative something. He will get a surgery. 

I would take it seriously.


----------



## Aaruiz2003 (Apr 9, 2020)

kyle6367 said:


> Update! So I took him to the vet yesterday expecting the worse, but she said she doesn't believe the ACL is torn! It was more likely he had a good sprain based on a physical exam. She didn't feel it necessary to take X-rays at this point either. Ordered anti-inflammatory and rest for a few weeks as well as a follow up after 4 days of meds/rest.
> I did check his paw/nails/pads before I took him in hoping it would be something obvious, but no luck. We will keep up with the meds and rest and hope for the best.
> 
> I never considered pet insurance before, but with the most recent scare I just might pull the trigger!
> thanks for all the replies!!



good morning.
For the pet insurance be sure to read the policies carefully. For pet insurance usually they will cover the first occurance based on the policy and then any further claims based on the same ailment will be considered pre existing and they won’t cover any more claims in that ailment for that pet. It is not the same as human medical insurance and they don’t have the same requirements. A great substitute instead is a discount plan. Disclaimer: I am not a spokesperson for any but just speaking from my own experience we have one that takes 25% off the cost of any charges that occur in the vet office (so does not cover anything that goes out the door such as medication or pet food) but you are required to go to only in network vets. That savings usually pays for the policy in the first visit usually. If your vet does not participate you would need to be happy to change vets. We were fine with that ourselves especially to save some money. Just a thought. I know a lot of people think that insurance all acts the same but it does not for pet coverage. We learned the frustrating way.


----------

